# you would think they are twins



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

introducing my new chi Emily - she is now 18 months and lily is 3 years 
they are from the same breeder but totally different parents but boy do they look alike !!!! I have difficulty telling them apart 

https://youtu.be/kKoMy8eeRkk


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

They really do look like twins. I love the matching cheetah coats. What an adorable pair.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow you would think lily and Emily are twins, I love the leopard print coats they are wearing on the walk!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> They really do look like twins. I love the matching cheetah coats. What an adorable pair.


Omg we just posted practically the same post at the same time!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they're so cute and it's true that they look so alike!! And they look so happy together!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > They really do look like twins. I love the matching cheetah coats. What an adorable pair.
> ...


Lol we sure did! Great minds think alike


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cute little movie. They look very happy <3 <3


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very cute video..... and they *do* look like twins


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What an adorable little video! And yes, they could definitely be twins


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love it! They are adorable together!.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

thank you to everyone for all the lovely replies and I'm glad you liked my video and mY TWINS !!
I was very unsure of buying a second chi as I had read some people had had difficulty in theirs getting along with each other but they do get on so beautifully - they play every day and I know now when rosie my jack rusells time comes and she will be 19 in January that lily and Emily will be fine together


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

They are adorable! To much cuteness is going on in one video!


----------

